# French hand sewing by machine



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Does anyone here do this fancy stitching work? 

http://www.heirloomsewingforchildren.com/b-frenchsewbym.htm

Martha Pullens and the "Sew Beautiful" magazine have made it popular in some levels. 


It fascinates me, and since Martha lives in town here and has her school and various places have visiting certified teachers... I'm thinking maybe.
But it's really really really what I consider expensive sewing.

I do have a book for this type of sewing for American Girl dolls and I may just have to pull it out and try it that way first. Even using the expensive supplies, it would be much less than even a baby's outfit.


So does anyone do this work?

Angie


----------



## giometriks (Jul 24, 2005)

I've done some and it's really great fun. If I had the $$$ I'd go to her school just for fun.

Suzi


----------



## Fryegirl (Sep 16, 2006)

I've done a little of this and, you're right, it can be expensive but how often do you see things like this anymore? I love the laces, inserts and batistes. I don't even have a baby or grandchildren around, lol.


----------



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

Angie,

I have never done this kind of sewing, but it sure is beautiful. If you try it, please post pictures.

Winona


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

I do appreciate that some people still hand sew beautiful items.

Personally I had a bad experiance in the 5th grade with hand sewing. We (girls only) were being given a lesson in blind hemming during our homestudies time. I couldn't even thread that needle, let alone stitch something. The instructor loudly asked me why my lazy mother hadn't taught me to sew. I then opened my big mouth to let her know that my parents owned a business and worked for a living. Oh, my, to the principals office I went! 

Found an interest in sewing later on. I've never been good with specialized hand sewing.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

I too have done this.. I have to finish an heirloom batiste nightgown. I use my serger as well as my sewing machine.

If I had little ones I would do more.. but for now I just make fun things for myself.

For those that can't get to a class....

http://www.homestead.com/thedragonfly1/Laceinsertion.html

some techniques to get you started
http://www.sewbeautifulmag.com/images/HeirloomQuilt1.pdf



Pin tucks and more â Pin tucks are usually seen on heirloom garments but are fast becoming a modern embellishment. They are tiny, parallel, straight of grain folds of the fabric that have a line of stitching about 1/8â away from each fold. For a different, visualy interesting floating effect, after making the pin tucks and pressing them all to one side, sew cross-wise across the tucks, in the opposite direction of pressing for the first row, then reverse the crosswise sewing direction creating evenly spaced 1 to 2â spaced rows. This technique allows the pin tucks to slightly rise off the fabric adding an interesting raised effect to the fabric. A variation of this effect can produce diamond shapes. Just turn the fold of the first and third tucks toward each other, pin in place, skip one pin tuck row, repeat across all rows and then stitch the pinned tucks in place. Then in an evenly spaced row below, turn the fold of second and forth tucks toward each other opposite the direction of the first row, pin and stitch in place. Repeat rows one and two on down the pin tucks to create a visual diamond-effect. This effect works best when many pin tucks are used. Time-saver tip: sew the tucks first, then use your pattern to cut out the pattern pieces, like a yoke, or blouse front you want to have added textural dimension. To prevent unraveling of your pin-tucked technique, before cutting out your pattern piece, be sure and anchor the edges of the pin-tucked fabric first with a holding straight stitch just within the patternâs drawn seam line to allow the pin tucks to retain their sewn-in shapes.


Lace insertions, entredeux, and fagoting â a strip of lace inserted between cut edges of fabric, usually with no background fabric behind the lace strip, is known as lace insertion. It is seen in heirloom sewing, on very delicate blouses as a design element, or edges of pillow cases or sheets. Entredeux is a form of lace insertion. From the French, entredeux is âbetween twoâ or two strips of fabric, at times ribbon, joined by tiny thread bridges that leave very small, regular openings. Entredeux is inserted between two edges of cut fabric. Fagoting is a type of twisted insertion stitch, now easily done by machine, originally a hand-sewing technique. It's a stitch that's used to join, in a decorative way. http://www.bellaonline.com/articles/art20208.asp


Pintucks 
http://www.sewmuch4retirement.com/tips/pintuckingmethods.html
http://www.singerco.com/pdf/Pintuck.pdf

While this is for my beloved machine, if your machine does a two needle function yours can do this too.. see links under photo
http://www.sewingmachinesplus.com/pd60-S701S.php

puffing is the technique done to create the gathered strip in the center of the pillow
http://www.fwebb.com/viking/puffing.html


more techniques http://www.londas-sewing.com/heirloomclass.htm

when all else fails.. rolled hem on your serger to pintuck, inserting lace but a sewing machine to make the puffing.. serger to set it in place.


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

It can be done with less expensive fabrics with great looking results. There are also nice laces and insertions that are less costly than what MP sells.

I just love the intricate construction using delicate lace, fine sewing threads, and nice fabrics. I also like to tat my own edgings in special colors to match the designs and smocking.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

sew - I tat also. Don't do it too much as the fine threads are hard to move around. (crocheting is easier for take-along projects).

I'm going to have to give this a try. And maybe just a doll dress, use the reall fancy stuff at least once.

westwood - thanks for the links.

Angie


----------



## pasotami (Jun 1, 2006)

I have made two First Holy Communion dresses for my girls. One took me 40 hours to sew but I won the fair with it! LOL I love to sew but it time comsuming and right now I do not have the time to do this. I should get back into it, it is an art to take fabric and lace and turn it into such beautiful things. I have Martha Pullens books and several of her videos. I'd love to take her classes but have never found the time to get to them. I even have a pleater for smocking.... fun stuff.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

It's on my list of things I want to learn to do!


----------

